# 1966 de-ice slider



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

Search function did not turn up any hits for me on this subject. Does anyone know if there is a fix for the de-ice slider pin popping out of the plastic track and rendering the de-ice inoperable? I remember this was an issue on my first 66 GTO back in the 80's. I used to pop the pin back in the plastic track, grease up the pivots and sliders, and it would work for a few times until it popped out again. Eventually I just lived without defrost. Which, living in the Philly area and using that car as my daily and through winters, I definitely needed defrost. Anyway, I wasn't sure if anyone figured out a fix yet.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Drewm,

Have you tried removing the fastener and bending the highest tab down it sits tightly on the plastic pin? 

The are two other things you may want to try:

1) making sure the the cable is properly adjusted. If the adjustment is off it stresses the cable when sliding the lever, causing it to lift at the control end (shown).
2) check to make sure that you have the cable ends sitting naturally on the pins. In other words, if they are putting tension on each other because one or the other is flipped / up side down on the pin, it will cause tension to the point where when you slide the lever it forces the end up and off the pin.

On my 65 I spent much time on this issue before I got everything adjusted correctly so that the sliders/ leveres operated smoothly.

As with many car problems, trial and error with lots of patience usually has positive results.


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

Forgot I even posted this thread back when I first got the car. To be honest, the car was apart when I got it and it is still apart. For all I know, the slider may work fine. I just had flashbacks of my youth pulling this thing out of my dash a few times to fix it and assumed it would still be a problem. Maybe in a year or two Ill get to the point of putting this back in. Thanks for responding!


----------

